# my blob folder for CWM is almost 10gig



## yamaha83 (Dec 15, 2011)

i was running really low on space and didnt know why. looked around and found the blob folder in CWM, after looking up what that is it seems the folder is needed for the backup to actually work so i should not delete it... but is a 10gig file normal or is something suspect? more then a third of my available space for a backup seems a little odd... i only have one backup (my last stable ROM).


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

That's huge. I've never had a backup file come close to that large... I don't know what would cause that either though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## litdroid (Jun 21, 2011)

Make a new backup and delete that one. You may have a ton on your phone if it does that.


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

While in recovery there is an option (I think it's in "Advanced") to clean up your backups. You can try this to free up some space. Just deleting the backups in ROM Manager (or the corresponding folder in a file manager) alone won't initiate a clean up. It might take a bit of time as if it's frozen, but I guess it's the price to pay for quicker and secured backups.

I just checked and mine is about 4.4GB. I probably should try a cleanup again too.

Edit: It's in "Backup and Restore" > "free nandroid space"


----------



## yamaha83 (Dec 15, 2011)

binglejellsx2 said:


> While in recovery there is an option (I think it's in "Advanced") to clean up your backups. You can try this to free up some space. Just deleting the backups in ROM Manager (or the corresponding folder in a file manager) alone won't initiate a clean up. It might take a bit of time as if it's frozen, but I guess it's the price to pay for quicker and secured backups.
> 
> I just checked and mine is about 4.4GB. I probably should try a cleanup again too.


ah, thanks for this! im on a new ROM and its running pretty good so i just deleted the entire clockwork folder and am just going to make a new backup of where im at now... ill have to keep this clean up option in mind next time i see the file size getting large.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I really like the app "DiskUsage" which gives a very organized visual explanation of what's using your storage.

I try to use it at least once a month to clean things up myself.


----------



## privy (Apr 9, 2012)

Found out the blob folder was the culprit to my media scanner wake lock.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

TWRP - problem solved


----------



## Sinestra (Mar 30, 2012)

akellar said:


> TWRP - problem solved


I did this last night. Deleted the 'blobs' folder and freed 2GB of space. I installed it via GooManager app.
I wasn't sure at first since all my other android devices run CWMR and I've been using CWMR for a while, but It's just so much faster than CWMR(especially backup; full system and data backup took less than 4 minutes). Wish I had switched to TWRP sooner.(<-- this comes from someone who have been using CWMR since 2010.)

Give it a try, you won't regret it.


----------



## exitium (Aug 25, 2012)

Where in GOO Manager can i find TWRP for Galaxy Nexus Toro?


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

exitium said:


> Where in GOO Manager can i find TWRP for Galaxy Nexus Toro?


In the goo manager app hit menu then hit install open recovery script.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exitium (Aug 25, 2012)

headcheese said:


> In the goo manager app hit menu then hit install open recovery script.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you very much!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Sinestra said:


> I did this last night. Deleted the 'blobs' folder and freed 2GB of space. I installed it via GooManager app.
> I wasn't sure at first since all my other android devices run CWMR and I've been using CWMR for a while, but It's just so much faster than CWMR(especially backup; full system and data backup took less than 4 minutes). Wish I had switched to TWRP sooner.(<-- this comes from someone who have been using CWMR since 2010.)
> 
> Give it a try, you won't regret it.


I thought it was taking up ten gigs of space? What happened to the rest?


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Barf said:


> I thought it was taking up ten gigs of space? What happened to the rest?


 different guy


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

B3L13V3 said:


> different guy


Attention to detail is a win lol


----------

